# Heap P. McThicket (Pumpkin Vine Guy)



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

This Little Guy is afraid of the kids in costume. But he may give them a little fright. His eyes and mouth will move when i finish his trigger.
The Guys of his head is from a Toy grill we were going to throw out.
http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/po/100607/172r6/001428l_27.jpeg
that guy

the rest is pvc pile burlap dollar store vines and spooky love.










the rest of the pic.s are here
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=807


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh wow. that's beautiful!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

now that is cute!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, he's adorable


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

CRAP! I glued the to 2 part of this guys head together the other night, so all the guts and wires are inside except the trigger wires. So I went to test him out and found that a wire must have broken off from inside the pumpkin. Now I can't get to it to fix it without ripping his head apart. with only 3 days left it my have to wait till next year.

Do I put him out even if his eye and mouth don't move?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Of course! No one but you (and everyone on HauntForum) will know the eyes were supposed to move:jol: Kids will like him just the way he is.

Maybe you could set one of those flickering/strobing lights near him, and it will give the effect of movement.


----------

